# Coffee cups ,accessories and the like ....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi all, any suggestions for where online to purchase some nice cappucino / latte recepticles. Plus what other groovy accessories might an aspiring coffe addict need beyond machine and grinder .......

cheers martin


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

well i got most of my cups from either a1coffee (for nice basic 8/9oz latte cups and saucers) only about £2.80 or something for a commercial quality cup and saucer.

the rest of my stuff, is all inker. The two 6oz flat white / capp cups and two espresso cups both came from hasbean. Their branded inker tulip cups are cheaper than just about anywhere else.

My milk jug is a 12oz rattleware and is superb, i got mine from amazon.co.uk. My tamper is a Motta and was bought from creamsupplies.co.uk.


----------



## Shakey (Jan 2, 2013)

I've taken to these handleless specimens!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you have a decent tamper?

Don't forget scales also


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When I bought my machine the guy threw in a tamper with it . My mrs says the package has arrived so ill have a look and see what kind it is. Scales I'm getting a cheap digital set from argos .

Where can you get funky 6oz cups and saucers from, that aren't white tho! I have some classic white stuff already.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee hit have nice stuff in different colours.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the inker cups which come in black and blue

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/blue-flat-white-cup-saucer-160ml-6oz


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

For cups try http://www.coffeecups.co.uk the do all sors in various colours, have a look on ebay for scales for some small ones that read 0.1 of a gram which is better, most kitchen scales seem to go up by 1.0 gram (this is where someone will prove me wrong in about 30 seconds!









Cream Supplies are good for Motta tampers and jugs etc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noob question number 73......keep patience with me guys .

What benefits would a £50 motta tamper give me ? Anyone tried any of the calibrated ones as well, expensive but worth it ?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Unglamourous, but a group brush and a backflushing disc/basket are worth having too


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You need to learn to tamp to a certain pressure. 30 lbs is the guide but the truth is it varies from machine/grinder set up. If you are within striking distance of Swindon, check the Grind Off event in June. It will be very informative for people of all levels. I would say learn basic skills first. The most important thing is your grinder, even more so than your machine, and once you have something that fits the bil, then spend your hard earned on the toys side of things!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The £50 Motta Tamper will be heavier than some of the cheaper options available and therefore help with consistency and ease fatigue if you are using one all day.

For the home user it might be a bit overkill but like everything - you get what you pay for. Buy cheap buy twice!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well Motta tampers are under £15.00 from http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk, a decent tamper will make a lot of difference to your coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool ill have a look at those mike. Grinder wise, with the help of coffee chap I think I should be sorted with something pretty good in the next week . Fingers crossed.

I'm a thinking about getting away from the standard baskets that came with the machine though. Any suggestions? Reason being even with a measure amount of grounds15-16g for an double , there doesn't seem to be enough clearance for the screw in group head . Yes have tamped harder but that leaves to choking. Can't change the grind at the Moment as waiting for my grinder , but having read a bit , a lot of opinion sees, to be the the baskets that are default are a bit bobbins and not deep enough. Any thoughts a.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by a "Bit bobbins" but if you want deeper baskets try the Synesso ones from Coffee Hit, but I would suggest getting used to the standard double first.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah ,not from the north then ..... Bit bobbins = not very good .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm a thinking about getting away from the standard baskets that came with the machine though. Any suggestions? Any thoughts a.


VST did a collaboration with LaMarzocco - outcome was VST ridged and ridgeless and LM Strada ridged certified high quality baskets. Trouble is, VSTs cost £20+ each. LM Strada are exactly the same, i.e. comes with a certificate telling you the basket has been scanned for quality control purposes. LM Strada about about £5-£6 cheaper than VSTs. Finally, there are LM baskets which are cheaper still - half the price of VSTs. They are exactly the same as VST and LM Strada but don't come with the certificate but are of the same quality. Suggest 17grm basket which you can dose +1 or -1grm either way. Any of these baskets will require dialling in - your settings for current basket won't work.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks , I will investigate accordingly . Working withing a budget after the machine and grinder money blown, along with the requisite amount for Mrs boots 40th.


----------

